# '06 GTO M6 only 97 miles



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

2006 GTO Torrid Red M6 selling for $32,685 with only 97 miles on clock in burdate<something like that PA. Boy is that tempting.


----------



## renogoat (Sep 5, 2011)

wow only 97 miles!arty:


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

More pics please!!!!!!!


----------



## Stormed_Norm (Sep 5, 2011)

What's the deal on it? Did the guy buy it and his girlfriends hated it? or is there a story behind why it wasn't driven.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

My guess would be that he bought it with the expectation that it would increase in value. 97 miles or not it's still a nearly 6 year old car with no factory warranty. Doubtful that he'll get anywhere near the askng price which is pretty much the original sticker price.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I am NOT advocating the sale of this car. I deleted the VIN. I am just posting this up as it's real. The price: UNREAL It's used. The car loses so much as soon as it's driven off the lot. IMO for that amount of miles the dealer may offer a decent warranty. 


Seller: Burdette Brothers
Condition: Used
Year: 2006
Make: Pontiac
Model: GTO
Stock #: 834576
Price: $32,685
Mileage: 97
VIN: 
Exterior Color: Red
Interior Color: Black
Engine: 6.0L V8 16V MPFI OHV
Transmission: 6-Speed Manual


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

So basically he is trying to sell a 5.5 year old car, that's basically new for the MSRP.

More power to him if he can. I think the fact that it doesn't have a warranty knocks a bunch off the price.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

It's like a virgin  lol What do you guys think?? Mid to upper 20's ?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Maybe, MAYBE its worth $24-25,000.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Only a collector would shell out sticker price on a car nearly 6 years old with a used title.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's not as bad as the guy that was asking $100K for a Lingenfelter GTO a couple years ago.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

How much would you like to bet NO maintenance has been done on it at all... all fluids original.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

The question from me is............ If the GTO is sitting in a dealership showroom, i wonder what the dealer gave him on trade for it ???


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well some guys chased me down last week looking for my exact color and a manual. He offered me $18k upfornt and the next day he went up to $21K. Mine has 17,700 miles, but i just couldnt do it. I love the car to much.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

^^ As much as I love my car, I would have definitely took into consideration that offer. Think about it. The prices for our cars has dropped tremendously. You can get a GTO for under 20,000 miles for around 17k. I would have taken the remaining cash and put in cam/heads package, cat back, OTRCAI, headers, and a tune, and would have still been ahead. The car may have a little more mileage on it, but I am still ahead.

But that's just me


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

the car is located in Hyattstown, Md. Burdette Brothers used to be a Pontiac dealership and now sells only used cars since GM took away their franchise. They are selling it for one of their long term customers. The owner did not buy another car. $24-25K is more in line for this car.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

KBB says $24700 for that car in excellent condition at a dealer w/97 miles. For the same car w/10000 miles it only drops to $24100 and with 20000 miles it drops to $23400. Apparently, mileage is only of partial signifigance according to KBB.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> How much would you like to bet NO maintenance has been done on it at all... all fluids original.


Thats why I would rather buy a used car that was actually used rather then just sitting.


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I dropped 15k for my 04 M6 Quicksilver with 35k miles on it 6 months ago. I wouldn't take 50k for it I love this car it has and always will be my dream car and now that I have one its going to be a money pit of upgrades by the time im done with it


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

stephen77375 said:


> Yeah, I dropped 15k for my 04 M6 Quicksilver with 35k miles on it 6 months ago. I wouldn't take 50k for it ............


Yes you would as I would for my 05-----or any of my cars.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Yes you would as I would for my 05-----or any of my cars.


LMAO as would I. If someone walked up to me and said they would give me $50k for my car, you better believe I would give him the keys faster than I could say "sure". :lol:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

For that price, I'd personally deliver it to them....


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

Just for reference, I was offer a 06 BOM, in the beginning of 2010, with 49 miles on it, from a dealer in Jersey, for 21,800, and they were willing to deliver it to me.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

stephen77375 said:


> Yeah, I dropped 15k for my 04 M6 Quicksilver with 35k miles on it 6 months ago. I wouldn't take 50k for it I love this car


You sir, are an idiot!!

Let's see here... $35k profit on a car that you could probably replace almost immediately, with another one that had lower miles on it, in better condition

There's an idiot born everyday:willy::rofl:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

For 50K I would sell my '05 GTO and throw in my '04 Maxima SL as a bonus with a full tank of gas. That's a lot of cash for 2 cars that are worth well under 30K together.


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah I guess you have a point HP, I guess I would then I'd turn around and go to the Hyandui dealership here in houston... they have like 5 of them sitting on the lot. Buy it cash then take it directly to the HP shop here and turn all of my pipe dreams into reality


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

huh... I don't think I'd sell mine for $50,000 to turn around and buy another one... mine's been real good to me, I've had zero problems with it, and I wouldn't want to end up with someone else's butchered junk. 50k isn't enough to buy a Z06 or a Caterham R500... so, why bother?

We're entering that "it's all f***ed up" stage with these cars, which are now getting to be upwards of 7 years old, you really don't know what you're getting especially now that some of them have had as many as 4 different owners. No thanks... if I wanted a 97-02 Grand Prix GTP I'd buy one...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

When the price of SAP parts started to command pirating pricing... For those who remember.......I put my SAP up for sale. The Kit is already installed on the car. I was even going to throw the car in for free. At that time I was asking a "fair" price and stated if the car didn't sell in an allotted time I was going to increase the asking price because the value of the SAP parts continue to rise. I have not advertised this in quite some time but after carefully calculating the current value of each part figuring in the condtion of the car and the parts and using the Barrett Jackson sliding rule of fair market price calculations..... I will let the SAP go for 225K and will still throw the car in for free. Also as an added bonus.... a set of NIB OEM SAP grilles, a car cover, lug nut covers, some extra parts as well. And like before the SAP will continue to rise in price. By years end the SAP car will go for 250K. While the car itself continues to depreciate its the SAP that is appreciating. The car and parts is an incentive.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Stephen (also my name!), I do understand the gist of your original comment. I'm very happy with my 05 and have no plans of selling it in the near future. But as far as selling mine for $50,000 to turn around and buy another one; I'm not sure I'd do that. That being said, I wouldn't turn down what would be, at least for me, a $35,000 profit. There are other things out there beside GTOs I could spend the money on and maybe even put some of it in the bank.....but, alas, no one has made the offer as of yet.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I checked the Burdette Brothers' website and found their inventory very overpriced. I don't know how they sell a car. I was tempted to make an offer of $22K but simply don't need another M6 as my wife won't drive a manual (thank god).


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> When the price of SAP parts started to command pirating pricing... For those who remember.......I put my SAP up for sale. The Kit is already installed on the car. I was even going to throw the car in for free. At that time I was asking a "fair" price and stated if the car didn't sell in an allotted time I was going to increase the asking price because the value of the SAP parts continue to rise. I have not advertised this in quite some time but after carefully calculating the current value of each part figuring in the condtion of the car and the parts and using the Barrett Jackson sliding rule of fair market price calculations..... I will let the SAP go for 225K and will still throw the car in for free. Also as an added bonus.... a set of NIB OEM SAP grilles, a car cover, lug nut covers, some extra parts as well. And like before the SAP will continue to rise in price. By years end the SAP car will go for 250K. While the car itself continues to depreciate its the SAP that is appreciating. The car and parts is an incentive.


I think the availability of knock off SAP parts, the undesirability of the rear spoiler and the rear bumper make the kit worth less than $225k. Unless someone absolutely has to have factory correct. But I'd guess that any sort of factory deviation would ding you in price from those guys.


----------



## dfinn (Sep 17, 2011)

wow.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

LS2 MN6 said:


> I think the availability of knock off SAP parts, the undesirability of the rear spoiler and the rear bumper make the kit worth less than $225k. Unless someone absolutely has to have factory correct. But I'd guess that any sort of factory deviation would ding you in price from those guys.


It's worth every bit 225,000 and if the economy gets worse before the up the price date I will up the price prematurely. The undesirability of the rear spoiler makes the price even higher because those looking for it are of a less desirable group. If I were to use the Barrett Jackson adjusted sliding rule of appreciation based on the market and availability of the defunct name, I am certain this car on Barrett Jackson would command 500K. I am advertising it at only 1/2 price. I have a soft spot for fellow enthusiasts.


----------

